# المجموعة الرابعة من كتب الهندسة الكيمياوية polymer



## احمدالربيعي (1 أبريل 2011)

هذه المجموعة الرابعة من كتب الهندسة الكيمياوية وحول البوليمر polymer , خصائصه , مواصفاته الصناعية , طرق تصنيعه , ضمن سلسلة من الكتب والمصادر .

L. A. Utracki - Polymer Blends Handbook , Volume 1 and Volume 2 
Pages:1442 | PDF | Kluwer Academic Pub (Januar 2003) | ISBN 1402011105 | 55 MB​



This Handbook is a fundamental reference work on polymer blends, covering all aspects: science, engineering, technology and application. It will appeal to anyone working in the field of blends, researchers as well as engineers. The Handbook is designed to be the source of information on all aspects of polymer blends. To this end the editor has put together an international group of highly respected contributors, each an expert in his chosen subjects. Polymer Blends Handbook, Volume 1 and Volume 2 is an exceptional source of information that will prove invaluable for anyone blending polymers.

Table of *******s​ 
List of Authors. Preface. 1: Introduction to Polymer Blends; L.A. Utracki. 2: Thermodynamics of Polymer Blends; L.A. Utracki. 3: Crystallization, Morphological Structure and Melting of Polymer Blends; G. Groeninckx, M. Vanneste, V. Everaert. 4: Interphase and Compatibilization by Addition of a Compatibilizer; A. Ajji. 5: Reactive Compatibilization of Polymer Blends; S.B. Brown. 6: Interpenetrating Polymer Networks; L.H. Sperling, R. Hu. 7: The Rheology of Polymer Alloys and Blends; L.A. Utracki, M.R. Kamal. 8: Morphology. of Polymer Blends; T. Inoue. 9: Compounding Polymer Blends; L.A. Utracki, G. Z.-H. Shi. 10: Polymer Blends Forming; M.M. Dumoulin. 11: Use of High Energy Radiation in Polymer Blends Technology; A. Singh, K. Bahari. 12: Properties and Performance of Polymer Blends; S.F. Xavier. 13: Applications of Polymer Alloys and Blends; J.J. Scobbo Jr., L.A. Goettler. 14: Aging and Degradation of Polymer Blends; J.M.G. Cowie, I.J. McEwen, R. McIntyre. 15: Commercial Polymer Blends; M.K. Akkapeddi. 16: Role of Polymer Blends' Technology in Polymer Recycling; L.A. Utracki. 17: Perspectives in Polymer Blend Technolog; L.M. Robeson. Appendix 1: International Abbreviations for Polymers and Polymer Processing, compiled by L.A. Utracki. Appendix 2: Miscible Polymer Blends, prepared by S. Krause, S.H. Goh. Appendix 3: Examples of Commercial Blends, compiled by L.A. Utracki. Appendix 4: Dictionary of Terms Used in Polymer Science and Technology, compiled by L.A. Utracki. Subject index.​ 




​ 

uploaded.to

or
rapidshare.com​


Handbook of Polymer Solution Thermodynamics by Ronald P. Danner, Martin S. High
Publisher: Wiley (December, 1993) | ISBN: 0816905799 | Pages: 184 | PDF | 8 MB​



Created for engineers and students working with pure polymers and polymer solutions, this handbook provides up-to-date, easy to use methods to obtain specific volumes and phase equilibrium data. A comprehensive database for the phase equilibria of a wide range of polymer-solvent systems, and PVT behavior of pure polymers are given, as are accurate predictive techniques using group contributions and readily available pure component data. Two computer programs on diskettes are included. POLYPROG implements procedures given for prediction and correlation for specific volume of pure polymer liquids and calculation of vapor-liquid equilibria (VLE) of polymer solutions. POLYDATA provides an easy method of accessing the data contained in the many databases in the book. Both disks require a computer with a math coprocessor. This handbook is a valuable resource in the design and operation of many polymer processes, such as polymerization, devolatilization, drying, extrusion, and heat exchange. 

*******
Chapter 1. Introduction.
A. Objectives of the Handbook of Polymer Solution Thermodynamics.
Chapter 2. Fundamentals of Polymer Solution Thermodynamics.
A. Pure Polymer PVT Behavior.
B. Phase Equilibria Thermodynamics.
C. Modeling Approaches to Polymer Solution Thermodynamics.
D. Lattice Models.
1. Flory-Huggins Model.
2. Solubility Parameters and the Flory-Huggins Model.
3. Modifications of the Flory-Huggins Model.
4. Sanchez-Lacombe Equation of State.
5. Panayiotou-Vera Equation of State.
6. Kumar Equation of State.
7. High-Danner Equation of State.
8. Oishi-Prausnitz Activity Coefficient Model.
E. Van Der Waals Models.
1. Flory Equation of State.
2. Chen, Fredenslund, and Rasmussen Equation of State.
F. Liquid-Liquid Equilibria of Polymer Solutions.
1. Thermodynamics of Liquid-Liquid Equilibria.
2. Types of Liquid-Liquid Equilibria.
3. Models for Liquid-Liquid Equilibria.
4. Computation of Liquid-Liquid Equilibria Compositions.
5. Parameter Estimation from Liquid-Liquid Equilibria Data.
6. Sample Correlations of Liquid-Liquid Equilibria Data.
G. Effect of Polydispersion.
Chapter 3. Recommended Procedures.
A. Selection of Models.
1. Correlation of Pure Polymer PVT Behavior.
2. Prediction of Vapor-Liquid Equilibrium.
B. Procedure: Method for Estimating The Specific Volume Of A Pure Polymer Liquid.
1. Method.
2. Procedure.
3. Limitations and Reliability.
4. Comments.
5. Literature Sources.
6. Examples.
C. Procedure: Oishi-Prausnitz Method For Estimating The Activity Coefficients of Solvents in Polymer Solutions.
1. Method.
2. Procedure.
3. Limitations and Reliability.
4. Comments.
5. Literature Sources.
6. Example.
D. Procedure: Chen-Fredenslund-Rasmussen Equations of State For Estimating the Activity Coefficients of Solvents in Polymer solutions.
1. Method.
2. Procedure.
3. Limitations and Reliability.
4. Literature Source.
5. Example.
E. Procedure: High-Danner Equation of State for Estimating The Activity Coefficient of a Solvent In A Polymer Solution.
1. Method.
2. Procedure.
3. Limitations and Reliability.
4. Literature Sources.
5. Example.
F. Procedure: Flory-Huggins Correlations For Vapor-Liquid Equilibria of Polymer Solvent Systems.
1. Method.
2. Procedure.
3. Limitations and Reliability.
4. Literature Source.
5. Example.
Chapter 4. Polymer Data Base.
A. Introduction.
B. Experimental Methods.
1. Inverse Gas Chromatography(IGC).
2. Piezoelectric Sorption (PZS).
3. Differential Vapor Pressure (DVP).
4. Gravimetric Sorption (GS).
5. Light Scattering (LS).
.............................................................​

Download​


Mirror​



M. F. Kemmere and T. Meyer (Eds.), «Supercritical Carbon Dioxide in Polymer Reaction Engineering»
Wiley - VCH | ISBN 3527310924 | 2005 Year | PDF | 358 Pages | 3,62 Mb​



Recently, supercritical fluids have emerged as more sustainable alternatives for the organic solvents often used in polymer processes. This is the first book emphasizing the potential of supercritical carbon dioxide for polymer processes from an engineering point of view. It develops a state-of-the-art overview on polymer fundamentals, polymerization reactions and polymer processing in supercritical carbon dioxide. The book covers topics in a multidisciplinary approach starting from polymer chemistry and thermodynamics, going through monitoring, polymerization processes and ending with polymer shaping and post-processing. The authors are internationally recognized experts from different fields in polymer reaction engineering in supercritical fluids. The book was initiated by the Working Party on Polymer Reaction Engineering of the European Federation of Chemical Engineering and further renowned international experts.









Download

Mirror​



Yoshihiko Ohama, «Handbook of Polymer-Modified Concrete and Mortars Properties and Process Technology»
ISBN: 0815513585 | Publisher: Noyes Publications | Publication Date: 1995-02-01 | Number Of Pages: 236 | PDF | 12,5 MB​
​ 

Mortar and concrete made with portland cement has been a popular construction material in the world for the past 170 years or more. However, cement mortar and concrete have some disadvantages such as delayed hardening, low tensile strength, large drying shrinkage and low chemical resistance. To reduce these disadvantages, polymers have been utilized as an additive.

Polymer-modified or polymer cement mortar (PCM) and concrete (PCC) are the materials which are made by partially replacing the cement hydrate binders of conventional cement mortar or concrete, with polymers. This book deals with the principles of polymer modification for cement composites, the process technology, properties and applications of the polymer-modified mortar and concrete, and special polymer-modified systems such as M DF cement, antiwashout underwater concrete, polymer-ferrocement, and artificial I wood.​ 
The polymeric admixtures or cement modifiers include latexes or emulsions, redispersible polymer powders, water-soluble polymers, liquid resins and monomers.​ 
This book describes the current knowledge and information of polymer-modified mortars and concretes, and discusses or reviews the following items in detail:
1. Principles of polymer modification for cement composites.
2. Process technology of polymer-modified mortars and concretes.
3. Properties of polymer-modified mortars and concretes.
4. Applications of polymer-modified mortars and concretes.
5. Special polymer-modified systems such as MDF cements, antiwashout underwater concretes, polymer-ferrocements, and artificial woods.​


http://rapidshare.com/files/21974634/HandbookofPolymer-Modified_ConcreteandMortars_muyac.rar​




M. Rubinstein, Ralph H. Colby, "Polymer Physics"
Oxford University Press | ISBN: 019852059X | June 26, 2003 | DJVU | 454 pages | 3441 KB​


“​

This is a polymer physics textbook for upper level undergraduates and first year graduate students. Any student with a working knowledge of calculus, physics and chemistry should be able to read this book. The essential tools of the polymer physical chemist or engineer are derived in this book without skipping any steps. The book is a self-contained treatise that could also serve as a useful reference for scientists and engineers working with polymers. While no prior knowledge of polymers is assumed, the book goes far beyond introductory polymer texts in the scope of what is covered. The fundamental concepts required to fully understand polymer melts, solutions and gels in terms of both static structure and dynamics are explained in detail. Problems at the end of each Chapter provide the reader with the opportunity to apply what has been learned to practice. The book is divided into four parts. After an introduction in Chapter 1, where the necessary concepts from a first course on polymers are summarized, the conformations of single polymer chains are treated in Part 1. Part 2 deals with the thermodynamics of polymer solutions and melts, including the conformations of chains in those states. Part 3 applies the concepts of Part 2 to the formation and properties of polymer networks. Finally, Part 4 explains the essential aspects of how polymers move in both melt and solution states. In all cases, attention is restricted to concepts that are firmly entrenched in the field.​


”​



Download​



The Theory of Polymer Dynamics by Doi & Edwards
Publisher: Oxford University Press | ISBN: 0198520336 | 1994 | Pages: 403 | djvu | 3.1 MB​



"Highly recommended to polymer physicists, polymer chemists, and graduate students in polymer physics programs. A solid mathematical base is essential background for understanding this text." --Concordia University

"This volume concentrates on the dynamics of polymers in the liquid state--that is the dynamics of their solutions and melts where recently it has become possible to offer theories which explain the salient features of these complex systems. . . . This book which belongs to the international series of monographs on physics is presented at a high scientific level and is highly recommended to polymer physicists, polymer chemists, and graduate students in polymer physics programs." --Journal of Polymer Science​ 

Product Description
This book provides a comprehensive account of the modern theory for the dynamical properties of polymer solutions. The theory has undergone dramatic evolution over the last two decades due to the introduction of new methods and concepts that have extended the frontier of theory from dilute solutions in which polymers move independently to concentrated solutions where many polymers converge. Among the properties examined are viscoelasticity, diffusion, dynamic light scattering, and electric birefringence. Nonlinear viscoelasticity is discussed in detail on the basis of molecular dynamical models. The book bridges the gap between classical theory and new developments, creating a consistent picture of polymer solution dynamics over the entire concentration range. From Amazon.​ 
*******s:​ 
1.Itroduction
2.Static properties of polymers
3.Brownian motion
4.Dynamics of flexible polymers in dilute solution
5.Many chain systems
6.Dynamics of a polymer in a fixed network
7.Molecular theory for the viscoelasticity of polymeric liquids
8.Dilute solutions of rigid rodlike polymers
9.Semidilute solutions of rigid rodlike polymers
10.Concentrated solution of rigid rodlike polymers​

Download​


Mirror​


Interphases and Mesophases in Polymer Crystallization III Advances in Polymer Science, Vol. 191
Publisher: Springer | ISBN: 3540282808 | 2005 | Pages: 300 | PDF | 7.3 MB​
​ 

Table of *******s
1 W. Hu, D. Frenkel: Polymer Crystallization Driven by Anisotropic Interactions.- 
2 T. Yamamoto: Molecular Dynamics Modeling of the Crystal-Melt Interfaces and the Growth of Chain Folded Lamellae.-
3 G. Allegra, S.V. Meille: Pre-Crystalline, High-Entropy Aggregates: A Role in Polymer Crystallisation?- 
4 M. Hikosakai, K. Watanabe, K. Okada, S. Yamazaki: Topological Mechanism of Polymer Nucleation and Growth – The Role of Chain Sliding Diffusion and Entanglement.-
5 K. Kaji, K. Nishida, T. Kanaya, G. Matsuba, T. Konishi, M. Imai: Spinodal Crystallzation of Polymers: Crystallization from the Unstable Melt.- 
6 M. Muthukumar: Modeling Polymer Crystallization.-​


Download​


Mirror​


Buy​


...No Mirrors please... thank you...​


Interphases and Mesophases in Polymer Crystallization II Advances in Polymer Science, Vol. 181
Publisher: Springer | ISBN: 3540253440 | 2005 | Pages: 200 | PDF | 10.9 MB​
​ 

Table of *******s
1 F. Auriemma, C. De Rosa, P. Corradini: Solid Mesophases in Semicrystalline Polymers: Structural Analysis by Diffraction Techniques.- 
2 L. Li, W.H. de Jeu: Flow-Induced Mesophases in Crystallizable Polymers.- 
3 A. Abe, H. Furuya, Z. Zhou, T. Hiejima, Y. Kobayashi: Stepwise Phase Transitions of Chain Molecules: Crystallization/Melting via a Nematic LC Phase.- 
4 P. Sozzani, S. Bracco, A. Comotti, R. Simonutti: Motional Phase Disorder of Polymer Chains as Crystallized to Hexagonal Lattices.-​

Download​


Mirror​


Buy​



Polymer Reference Book 
Publisher: Smithers Rapra | Pages: 722 | 2006-03-01 | ISBN 1859574920 | PDF | 29 MB​



The aim of the Polymer Reference Book is to familiarise the reader with all aspects of the techniques used in the examination of polymers, including chemical, physico-chemical and purely physical methods of examination. This book describes the types of techniques now available to the polymer chemist and technician, and discusses their capabilities, limitations and applications. All types of modern instrumentation are covered including those used in general quality control, research analysis, process monitoring and for determining the mechanical, electrical, thermal and optical characteristics. Aspects such as automated analysis and computerised control of instruments are also included. The book covers not only instrumentation for the determination of metals, non metals, functional groups, polymer structural analysis and end-groups in the main types of polymers now in use commercially, but also the analysis of minor non-polymeric components of the polymer formulation, whether they be deliberately added, such as processing additives, or whether they occur adventitiously, such as residual volatiles and monomers and water. Fingerprinting techniques for the rapid identification of polymers and methods for the examination of polymer surfaces and polymer defects are also discussed. The book gives an up-to-date and thorough exposition of the present state-of-the-art of the theory and availability of instrumentation needed to effect chemical and physical analysis of polymers. Over 1,800 references are included. The book should be of great interest to all those who are engaged in the examination of polymers in industry, university research establishments and general education. The book is intended for all staff who are concerned with instrumentation in the polymer laboratory, including laboratory designers, work planners, chemists, engineers, chemical engineers and those concerned with the implementation of specifications and process control.

Credits to original uploader​ 





DOWNLOAD



MIRROR 1​



Polymer Solutions: An Introduction to Physical Properties by Iwao Teraoka (Repost)
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience; 1st edition (March 7, 2002) | ISBN: 0471389293 | Pages: 360 | PDF | 3.1 MB​



Polymer Solutions: An Introduction to Physical Properties offers a fresh, inclusive approach to teaching the fundamentals of physical polymer science. Students, instructors, and professionals in polymer chemistry, analytical chemistry, organic chemistry, engineering, materials, and textiles will find Iwao Teraoka’s text at once accessible and highly detailed in its treatment of the properties of polymers in the solution phase.

Teraoka’s purpose in writing Polymer Solutions is twofold: to familiarize the advanced undergraduate and beginning graduate student with basic concepts, theories, models, and experimental techniques for polymer solutions; and to provide a reference for researchers working in the area of polymer solutions as well as those in charge of chromatographic characterization of polymers. The author’s incorporation of recent advances in the instrumentation of size-exclusion chromatography, the method by which polymers are analyzed, renders the text particularly topical.
Subjects discussed include:​ 
* Real, ideal, Gaussian, semirigid, and branched polymer chains
* Polymer solutions and thermodynamics
* Static light scattering of a polymer solution
* Dynamic light scattering and diffusion of polymers
* Dynamics of dilute and semidilute polymer solutions ​ 
Study questions at the end of each chapter not only provide students with the opportunity to test their understanding, but also introduce topics relevant to polymer solutions not included in the main text. With over 250 geometrical model diagrams, Polymer Solutions is a necessary reference for students and for scientists pursuing a broader understanding of polymers. ​



DOWNLOAD​


DOWNLOAD from FILESONIC!!!​



Polymer Handbook, 2 Volumes Set by J. Brandrup
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience; 4 edition (May 29, 2003) | ISBN: 0471479365 | Pages: 2336 | PDF | 63.87 MB​



The purpose of the Polymer Handbook is to bring together the data and constants needed in theoretical and experimental polymer research. All polymer researchers have experienced the frustration of searching for data in the everexpanding polymer literature and know the difficulties involved in trying to locate a particular constant that is buried in a long journal article. The contributors to this Handbook have taken on the arduous task of searching the literature and compiling the data and constants that polymer chemists, polymer physicists, and polymer engineers are likely to need.​

SharingMatrix​


FileServe​


HotFile​


----------



## mhafeth (12 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
احتاج كلمة المرور (Password) ل 
Handbook of Polymer-Modified Concrete and Mortars Properties and Process Technology

وشكرا


----------

